# Sick Jazz Fusion Lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Worked all day on this one... hope it was worth it.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Really good job, very interesting licks

Thanks so much


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

You are welcome. Glad you liked it.


----------

